# Romeo is 1 year old today Happy Birthday



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

*Today is my baby Romeos first birthday*

ccasion9:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROMEO*ccasion9:

THE BIRTHDAY BOY XXX









I LOVE THIS BOY SO MUCH XXX

AWWW STAGES OF ROMEY BOY


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

happy 1st birthday little boy!!!! 

hope you gots some nice presents from honey and zacy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, Happy Happy Birthday dear precious boy! Auntie T sends you lots of hugs and kisses. I know your Mommy will spoil you completely rotten, and very well deserved. You are a gorgeous boy!! The Chi Wee's and I send our love!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, what a sweet birthday tribute!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Aww happy birthday gorgeous x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i love your montage of pics mandy

hppy birthday romeo


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Romeo!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Romeo!!! ccasion9:


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy birthday romeo!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy birthday Romeo!! He has one of the sweetest faces around!! xx


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Romeo!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday to a handsome guy!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Romeo!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday wee Romeo boy!! ccasion6:
I know mum will spoil you today and you deserve it.
Have fun!!
Lots of love and kisses from me and the girls. xxxxx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Bithday Romeo!ccasion4:


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Romeo !!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Little Man! Youre gorgeous


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Romeo!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday little guy!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Romeo! Hope you had a special day!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy birthday romeo, you are SO handsome, my bella would love you


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Awwww Happy birthday to Romeo!!  Hope he has/had a good day


----------



## chihuahua lover (Mar 14, 2010)

happy 1st birthday romeo xxx


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

happy birthday handsome boy!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

ccasion4:ccasion4:ccasion4::


Happy Birthday Romeo!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, happy first birthday Romeo you handsome boy you!!!


----------

